# New here - Drug test in approx. a month, can I pass?



## Handled (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi all! Oh no...the dreaded "how to pass a urine sample drug test" thread...yes, this is what I bring to the table w/ my first thread. Please forgive me 

That being said...I'm a "daily" smoker, not nearly as avid as I'm sure some of you (or as much as I used to be) but I now smoke just about every night to put me to sleep. 
I have semi-insomnia, and mary-jane seems to be the only thing I can use to get a good nights rest...or so it seems.

Unfortunately for me, I need to start looking for a 2nd job, and it looks like I have one lined up in about a months time. 

Even more unfortunate, I need to take a drug test before I get hired. Fantastic. 

Of course, I'm sure you've all seen these threads a million times...but on a personal level...I'm looking for some input as I'm afraid quitting cold-turkey, even for a month, won't produce a clean result. I've heard it takes ~3 months for a daily smoker to be clean. Is this true?

What can I do to make sure I pass this drug test? I've stopped smoking completely, as I stated, but is there anything else I can do? What are my chances of passing this test?

So far, I've decided to -

*A) *Quit smoking completely (obviously)
*B) *Drink a ridiculous amount of water/gatorade the day before & day of the drug test (as well as urinating multiple times pre-test) to flush my system as best as possible.

Is there anything else I can do? Do I even _need _to do anything more? 

Any help is certainly appreciated, and thanks in advance for any advice/similar experiences you can share!


----------



## goten (Jul 20, 2009)

welcome to riu...well if you got a whole mounth to get clean...then you can pass if you stop...marijuana is stored in your fat cells unlike pills

so it stays in your system longer..but since you got a mounth to go..just stop smokein right now..and you will be fine......


----------



## vh13 (Jul 20, 2009)

goten said:


> welcome to riu...well if you got a whole mounth to get clean...then you can pass if you stop...marijuana is stored in your fat cells unlike pills
> 
> so it stays in your system longer..but since you got a mounth to go..just stop smokein right now..and you will be fine......


It can take months for all that stuff to leave your system. Or it could take weeks. A lot of that is dependent upon how much you were smoking and how fast is your metabolism.

If you're worried about it, exercise will raise your metabolism, make you burn off those fat deposits laced with THC faster.


----------



## Handled (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the quick input...it's very appreciated 

Really I'm not an everyday/all day smoker by any means, like I said...pretty much smoke once a day at most, usually to put me to sleep. 

I'm 6'0" - 200lbs...I just took an at home test, and of course, failed. It's only been 3-4 days clean. I suppose I shouldn't be discouraged...


----------



## goten (Jul 20, 2009)

Handled said:


> Thanks for the quick input...it's very appreciated
> 
> Really I'm not an everyday/all day smoker by any means, like I said...pretty much smoke once a day at most, usually to put me to sleep.
> 
> I'm 6'0" - 200lbs...I just took an at home test, and of course, failed. It's only been 3-4 days clean. I suppose I shouldn't be discouraged...


 since you only smoke alittle bit you should be fine..just stop smokin..
you got a whole mounth to go..
just drink plenty of water and juice...like cranberry juice..
but you really should be fine since you dont smoke alot..
like you said you got a mounth..
and as long as you dont smoke..and your not a big smoker like you say your not.you will be fine.......


----------



## Handled (Jul 20, 2009)

Word.

I'm a paranoid fvck though...chances are I'll still drink 10 bottles of Gatorade the day of the test. I'll probably piss straight electrolytes


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 20, 2009)

you'll be all good in 30 days man just dont smoke. and stay well hydrated, and work out. THE IMPORTANT PART IS DONT SMOKE ANY MORE!!!!!!!


----------



## lopezri (Jul 20, 2009)

Handled said:


> Word.
> 
> I'm a paranoid fvck though...chances are I'll still drink 10 bottles of Gatorade the day of the test. I'll probably piss straight electrolytes


Don't try to fool the sample by drinking a ton right before or even the day before.

You should find out what type of test is being performed first.

Usually it is just a urine test. There are 2 tests that can be performed though. I know casinos usually run the hair test though.

First thing they are looking for in a piss test is the density of urine. If the density is abnormal, that tips them off to run a second test. If the second test is still positive the lab will generally ask for a new sample. If you happen to be taking a lot of prescription drugs that are approved by your doctor you can usually slide by the potential employer and they'll ask for a new sample or a folicle test. At least that will give you some more time to clean out. 

Usually a complete urinalysis will test specific gravity, pH, color, appearance (clear, milky), protein, glucose, blood, nitrite adn microscopic examins for white blood cells, red blood cells, mucus threads and bacteria. 

However, if you try to flush your system, particularly the day before or the day of with Gatorade it's going to throw up alarms because the"G" is loaded with potassium, phosphorous and other electrolytes. High levels of potassium and phosphorous is an immediate indicator that there is a possible problem with renal function or indicator of flushing.


----------



## Handled (Jul 20, 2009)

lopezri said:


> Don't try to fool the sample by drinking a ton right before or even the day before.
> 
> You should find out what type of test is being performed first.
> 
> ...


Yup, just a standard urinalysis. 

As you've all suggested, I have no intentions of smoking at all (but god damn do I want to) ... gotta stay strong, the bud will always be there. 

I shall smoke again! Sooner, or later.


----------



## I smoke (Jul 20, 2009)

Handled said:


> Yup, just a standard urinalysis.
> 
> As you've all suggested, I have no intentions of smoking at all (but god damn do I want to) ... gotta stay strong, the bud will always be there.
> 
> I shall smoke again! Sooner, or later.


ima' pretty casual smoker.. . i smoke.. 
*(i do have a fast metabolism)*.. but me and a handful of friends have our own stories of how just mixing more water than "Piss" in your cup works in most cases. And me and my friends burn down.. 

either way.. they have shops that you drink somin an hour before hand.. or you can try drinkin' Vinegar (nasty.. but ALMOST good.. haha) .. excercise to sweat it out.. and ESPECIALLY if you dont smoke, you're in the clear, considering your smoking habits 

good luck


----------

